# Bigger nozzle should go where??



## dblock (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok I have a 60cc and 100cc nozzle for my snow kit. Which nozzle goes in the throttle body spacer and what nozzle goes post IC? Confused alittle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dblock (Feb 14, 2006)

My nozzle sizes are 100/175cc I'm sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

larger always goes further away, so 175 post IC, 100 in spacer.


----------



## dblock (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

